# EVTV News - Gesture of Gratitude



## wingpilot (Mar 12, 2010)

Please No negative political comments or opinions in this thread. If you don't have anything positive & good to say it's best not to comment in this thread.

From Canada. I wish to express my gratitude to Jack & Brian from EVTV News for their time and efforts. Over the past several years many have 'freely' posted their EV conversion videos and added their experiences to help the 'ev community'. 

Jack & Brian, thank you for the excellent videos and information!

Wingpilot


----------



## Travdude (May 11, 2009)

I have enjoyed Jack's videos, so, I will jump in and say thanks too,.


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

Same here. Keep testing and talking Jack, I keep learning little by little.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

Same here. Thanks, Jack, for helping to blaze the trail.


----------



## speedy6963 (Mar 2, 2010)

Evtv rocks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

